# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Vicki, smart kiosk, ViaTouch Media, Inc., retailtech, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ViaTouch Media, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "VICKI: ViaTouch’s AI-Driven Kiosk For High-Theft Items"

by Lorrie Griffith
April 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"ViaTouch to Showcase and Demo Its Vicki AI Computer Vision Powered Smart Store of the Future at GITEX 2020"

December 7, 2020

----------

